# Total Group Loss 2014



## LeeLee

OK, it's New year's day so it will be a week before anyone posts anything, but I'm ready for the challenge.  Let's see how quickly our combined efforts achieve the first stone lost.


----------



## Carmina

Is it a Wednesday check-in or can we use other days? I get weighed on the scales in Boots on my way to work so if I'm working at another site on Wednesdays I have to drop in another day.


----------



## LeeLee

Post whenever you like.  I happen to do mine on a Weds evening after my Slimming World meeting.  We don't deduct gains from the main total, but often own up to them and only count net losses.  Nobody checks up on us!


----------



## Mark T

I need to get rid of Christmas before my review in mid Feb.  So no doubt I'll be contributing a few lb's


----------



## Pete H

*Weight loss*

I think I found this forum about the 12th dec, and I made my mind up to stop kidding my self, so taking D/ type 2 seriously, since then weight has gone from 15 stone 8 pounds to 15 stone 2 pounds .. So that's a start


----------



## LeeLee

I'll add your 6 lbs to the 2013 total. Well done!


----------



## Mark T

OK, done my first weight in of the year.  I need to drop about 5lb (2.2kg) before the end of February.

It's probably not that much of a contribution compared with what others will drop - but every little helps  (not intentionally repeating a well known stores slogan)


----------



## runner

Good luck Mark.  I also braved the scales this morning - have put on 1/2 stone in run up to, and over Christmas, so need to shed that (going back to normal eating and exercise will do that), then carry on with last year's weight loss.  Good thing is, I'm starting off a stone lighter than last year 

Got a feeling I'm going to feel hungry this week, then it will settle down.

p.s. Just seen your post Pete - that's brilliant - look forward to joining your losses in 2014!


----------



## Carmina

Not a vast loss to start my year but I lost 1lb between 31/12 and this morning.


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Carmina.  We now have a figure to add to...

*Total Group Loss 1 lb*

(By the way, anyone can add their losses to the total.  When I do it, I change the font to Red/Bold/Size 5.)


----------



## AJLang

I've lost 5lbs since last Wednesday so I am now 14 st 6lbs.  

TOTAL GROUP WEIGHT LOSS 6LBS


----------



## LeeLee

Great news Amanda.  I'll post mine this evening.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks LeeLee


----------



## LeeLee

I did it!  Lost the 5 lbs I needed to get back in my Slimming World Target zone and avoid having to pay.  

Another 6 lbs will take me to the bottom of Target, then I'll go full throttle for 12 weeks and see how far I can get.

*Total Group Loss 11 lbs*


----------



## AJLang

That's absolutely brilliant LeeLee. Well done


----------



## tracey w

LeeLee said:


> I did it!  Lost the 5 lbs I needed to get back in my Slimming World Target zone and avoid having to pay.
> 
> Another 6 lbs will take me to the bottom of Target, then I'll go full throttle for 12 weeks and see how far I can get.
> 
> *Total Group Loss 11 lbs*



I do sw too. Rejoined recently and lost 2lb xmas week  and 2lb this week


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Tracey.  I'll add it to the total for you:

*Total Group Loss 13 lbs*

Another lb and we break the first stone barrier!


----------



## Pete H

December was 15 stone 8 pounds now 15 stone


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Pete, I'll add your 8 lbs to the total for you. 

*Total Group Loss 1 stone 7 lbs*


----------



## runner

Oh dear   No loss, no gain this week. 'Must try harder!'


----------



## Mark T

Oooppps, I put on 0.2 kg this week


----------



## Northerner

Well done everyone  Probably not appropriate for me to add my 16 pounds loss over the past couple of weeks, given the reasons for it! No doubt I'll be back to square one before you know it!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Well done everyone  Probably not appropriate for me to add my 16 pounds loss over the past couple of weeks, given the reasons for it! No doubt I'll be back to square one before you know it!



Perhaps you should start a Putting On Weight thread Alan!
Nice to see you back.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Perhaps you should start a Putting On Weight thread Alan!
> Nice to see you back.



I did 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=43264


----------



## runner

Yay, lost a 1lb this week!

*Total Group Loss 1 stone 8 lbs*


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Yay, lost a 1lb this week!



Well done runner!  I think I will be cheeky. I weighed myself this morning and I have lost 4 of the 8 pounds I put back on last week, so...

*Total Group Loss 1 stone 12 lbs*


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Well done runner!  I think I will be cheeky. I weighed myself this morning and I have lost 4 of the 8 pounds I put back on last week, so...
> 
> *Total Group Loss 1 stone 12 lbs*



Hope you are still feeling OK?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hope you are still feeling OK?



Yes, I'm fine now thank you  A little disappointed that, despite all that weight loss, I still have a bit of a spare tyre and man-boobs!


----------



## LeeLee

Nothing to add this week, I went backwards and gained a pound (oops)!  This is despite being more good than bad, and when bad not truly dreadful.  Ho hum.


----------



## Carmina

I forgot to post last week's loss so it's a two-week update. I lost another 3lbs between the 6th and the 21st so that brings my loss this year to 4lbs and since diagnosis to *2 stone 13.5lbs*. 
*

Total Group Loss 2 stone 01 lbs*


----------



## Northerner

Carmina said:


> I forgot to post last week's loss so it's a two-week update. I lost another 3lbs between the 6th and the 21st so that brings my loss this year to 4lbs and since diagnosis to *2 stone 13.5lbs*.
> *
> 
> Total Group Loss 2 stone 01 lbs*



Excellent! Well done Carmina!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Yes, I'm fine now thank you  A little disappointed that, despite all that weight loss, I still have a bit of a spare tyre and man-boobs!



that's inflation for you!


----------



## Lurch

Just noticed this thread.  Here's my weight loss story:

Dx T2 22 Nov 2013:  Weight 97kg, BMI 31.3 (sure I used to be taller --- and thinner).  Body fat ratio 24%  (very lazy biscuit eater). 
On 31 Dec 2013, weighed 88kg, BMI 28.4 (fruits of low carb diet and exercise).
On 25 Jan 2014, weighed 84kg, BMI 27.1 (increased starvation calories so rate of loss has slowed).
Goal to get below 80kg and add some muscle to replace the adipose stuff.  'Ideal' BMI would say under 77kg, but I cannot believe that figure.  Don't want to blow over in a gust.  Anyhows, lost 13 kg in under 10 weeks. Hurrah.


----------



## runner

Congratulations Lurch, that's some achievement!  Yes, when I checked my 'ideal weight' on a BMI calculator, when I was first diagnosed, it was a weight much lower than I would aim for, and indeed one lower than I would have thought was healthy!  go for what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Lurch.  I've calculated that you've added about 9 lbs to this year's figure...

*Total Group Loss 2 stone 10 lbs*


----------



## runner

Oh dear, can't add to total this week - put on the 1lb I lost last week - think it was the comfort eating and less activity because of bad back - didn't have the willpower to cope with both!  Now on the mend though?.


----------



## lucy123

Sorry not been around much - had a lot going on taking up my time.

I have lost 16lbs this year.  Will keep popping in to update and support when I can, but well done everyone who has lost this year and for those struggling, keep going, stick to it and the only way is down!

Total Group Loss 3 stone 12 lbs


----------



## LeeLee

Woo hoo!  Well done Lucy!


----------



## runner

lucy123 said:


> Sorry not been around much - had a lot going on taking up my time.
> 
> I have lost 16lbs this year.  Will keep popping in to update and support when I can, but well done everyone who has lost this year and for those struggling, keep going, stick to it and the only way is down!



Nice one Lucy!


----------



## Northerner

Well done Lucy!  I was very surprised when I weighed myself this morning. I had expected that I would have regained much of the weight I lost during my illness, given that I have been demolishing some huge meals all week, but I have actually lost a pound since last week! So:

Total Group Loss 3 stone 13 lbs


----------



## runner

Well done Not the!  Are you running again?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Well done Not the!  Are you running again?



Yes, I went for a run yesterday and actually did quite well - I think it helps not carrying around that extra weight!


----------



## LeeLee

Nothing to add to the total, but I'm pleased to have lost the lb I gained last week.


----------



## lucy123

Well done LeeLee - I would be proud of that loss!


----------



## LeeLee

Thanks Lucy.  What's making it so tough is that I'm the weight that I settled at as a teenager (!) so it's where my body wants to stay.  IT doesn't recognise that it's not a healthy weight.


----------



## Carmina

Another 2 lbs off for me so that brings us to 

Total Group Loss 4 stone 01 lbs

and brings my total loss since October to over 3 stone.


----------



## Northerner

Carmina said:


> Another 2 lbs off for me so that brings us to
> 
> Total Group Loss 4 stone 01 lbs
> 
> and brings my total loss since October to over 3 stone.



Wow Carmina, that's terrific!  Well done!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Wow Carmina, that's terrific!  Well done!



I second that!


----------



## Pete H

Taken me three week but finally another two pounds off....


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Taken me three week but finally another two pounds off....



Well done Pete!  that brings us to 

Total Group Loss 4 stone 03 lbs

I've put weight on this week, as expected after my illness, s nothing to add to the total.


----------



## runner

I've put weight on this week, as expected after my illness, s nothing to add to the total.[/QUOTE]

Me too, 4lb   Not sure I have an excuse, except my back, but it's on the mend and I think this week's gain has shaken me into action, so nothing to add to total, probably for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Carmina

Where have we all gone? 

Not that I can say owt as it's over 2 weeks since I last checked in. 

I'm not getting weighed every week now - just once every2-3 weeks or so. I did it this morning and I've lost another 2 lbs. 

So I think that brings us to

*Total Group Loss 4 stone 05 lbs*

I seem to be losing a steady pound a week so I'm quite happy because I'm enjoying my food and not feeling deprived of anything.


----------



## Northerner

Well done Carmina!  My weight is still fluctuating after my illness over the New Year, so it's probably not sensible for me to add anything at the moment.


----------



## runner

That sounds like a good plan Carmina.  'Fraid I've gained again over the past week, but back to making a serious effort again.


----------



## Pete H

Wish I could say I had lost some more weight but sadly not, but on the positive side still keeping that eight pounds off I have lost since December ..


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Wish I could say I had lost some more weight but sadly not, but on the positive side still keeping that eight pounds off I have lost since December ..



That's good Pete, well done


----------



## runner

Nice one Pete!


----------



## Pete H

Thanks guys, need to see them bathroom scales to start coming down a bit ... Alan no more chocolate talk please went to sleep last night with that lovely wispa on my mind !!! The pillow did not taste quite the same.


----------



## Lurch

Last post (#33) was 84kg.  Now down to 82 kgs without even really trying on this low carb diet.   Weird in a great kind of way.  Getting there. So please put me down for another 2 kilos off, ta.


----------



## Northerner

Lurch said:


> Last post (#33) was 84kg.  Now down to 82 kgs without even really trying on this low carb diet.   Weird in a great kind of way.  Getting there. So please put me down for another 2 kilos off, ta.



Great news Lurch! I'll add on 4.5 pounds, since the total is in imperial 

*Total Group Loss 4 stone 9.5 lbs*


----------



## runner

Well done you lot - I'm still trying to get back down to when I last posted a loss on here, but hope to be joining you all in the losses soon!


----------



## Pete H

It's 14 stone 12 pounds think that's two pounds off for me  getting closer to that first stone off


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Well done Pete, how do you manage to lose weight ? I lose a few pounds then back it comes, I carry a few pounds in fluid I think from kidney problems but could really do with losing some weight.


----------



## Pete H

I have lost up to three stone before and put it back on so it's early days, but I have started using the my fitness pal which is a app on the iPhone, so now I keep a food log on everything I eat and drink, it breaks down the calories, fats, and carbohydrates, for me to lose two pounds a week it tells me to eat no more than 1500 cals a day, plus a massive help for me is logging on here every morning with my sugar level, many night I think sod it and want to eat something I no I shouldn't but then it kicks in got to enter my sugar in the morning and the urge goes away. I need that big stick waved at me to keep me in line.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi that ap sounds really helpful, unfortunately with sight problems I am stuck in the dark ages and my phone is stuck with me, no internet access ! Though the more I am on the forum the more I want to do better. Are you on a low carb diet ?, 1500 cals is not a lot of food. I want to eat when I am bored which is a lot of the time I think ! I have put on over 2 stone in the last 4 years since I developed CKD, I dont know if it is the worse I feel the less exercise I do or if I just started to eat more, I find it difficult to motivate myself. After I eventually have my transplant I have to go on a very large steroids and its at the back of my mind that no matter what I do I wwill get bigger anyway !You have to stay on steroids for life though they do reduce the dose over theyears.


----------



## Pete H

I have never been a big eater, just wrong stuff at wrong time, working on my own when busy I would go all day without eating, or snack on wrong stuff, then it's back home for cooked tea then snacking all night on Comfort food, now I watch everything I eat plus try and eat three times a day, but cut out all the sugary and carbs right down, till I found this forum was very naive about carbs but getting better and learning all the time..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I am a bit sruck on carbs, I like them and was brought up on a "diabetics eat carbs and lots of them" Next time I am at diabetic clinic I want to see a dietician if possible, and ask about low carb diet and see how that goes . Actually there is a renal clinic dietician, maybe that would be a safer option for me. Anyway thanks for your help and enjoy the football


----------



## Pete H

14 stone 10 pounds that's two off for me.. Need that first stone off


----------



## runner

Well done Pete!

With your 2lb from before added as well that makes:

*Total Group Loss 4 stone 13.5 lbs*

Sadly, still can't add to total this week.  Think someone's stolen my will power!


----------



## Carmina

_looks under sofa for runner's willpower - no sorry, it's not around here_

I didn't get weighed for 3 weeks as per my new resolution - every-week weighing stresses me even when the result is good, leaving it a few weeks feels much better - but I was stunned to have lost another 5lbs. 

I was warned that low-carb weight loss stopped fairly quickly and it became a struggle but I'm 5 months in now and still losing at a rate I'd have killed for back in the days when I believed in low-fat dieting. 

My loss since the start is now 3 stone 10 1/2lbs. 

Which I think brings the group total for 2014 to

5 stone 4.5 lbs


----------



## Northerner

Brilliant Carmina! Well done you, it's really working well for you!


----------



## runner

That's heart-warming news Carmina   Well done!


----------



## Pete H

Well 2 pounds for me 14stone 8 pounds that's a stone.. Only 2stone to go


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Well 2 pounds for me 14stone 8 pounds that's a stone.. Only 2stone to go



Well done Pete!  I haven't felt able to post here much this year as I lost around 16 pounds at the beginning of the year due to illness. Since then I have slowly regained it until lat week when I was back at my pre-illness weight. That gave me the spur to start being a bit more careful, and I was surprised to discover that over the past week I have lost 3 pounds! 

So, adding that and Pete's 2 pounds gives us a total so far of

5 stone 9.5 lbs


----------



## AlisonM

Plus my 3 kilos over the last two and bit months, that's 6.6(?) pounds.

My total loss since Diagnosis is around 14 kilos (2.2 Stone), I think. I really struggled with it until recently, it seems getting my numbers under control has triggered the weight loss I've been fighting for since forever. Still got a long way to go though.

Well done everyone and, keep it up.... or should that be down?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Plus my 3 kilos over the last two and bit months, that's 6.6(?) pounds.
> 
> My total loss since Diagnosis is around 14 kilos (2.2 Stone), I think. I really struggled with it until recently, it seems getting my numbers under control has triggered the weight loss I've been fighting for since forever. Still got a long way to go though.
> 
> Well done everyone and, keep it up.... or should that be down?



Great news! I'll count it as 6.5 pounds and add it in. Total is now:

6 stone 2 lbs


----------



## lucy123

Well done everyone. Very pleased to say I have lost 34lbs since 3rd January.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Well done everyone. Very pleased to say I have lost 34lbs since 3rd January.



Wow Lucy! That's tremendous! Well done! 

That makes the total lost this year

8 stone 8 lbs


----------



## cakiejewell

Bit late to the party and this is a bit of a guess as I don't write down my weight each week, however I weighed around the 14 stone mark at new year and as of this Saturday I weigh 12 stone 12 lbs.


----------



## Northerner

cakiejewell said:


> Bit late to the party and this is a bit of a guess as I don't write down my weight each week, however I weighed around the 14 stone mark at new year and as of this Saturday I weigh 12 stone 12 lbs.



That's fantastic cakiejewell, well done!  That is a superb result, keep it up!

That makes the total lost this year

9 stone 10 lbs


----------



## AJLang

Hooray I've lost two pounds this week


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I am joining the party a bit late, but I lost 6 pounds in the last 2 weeks, stuck now though !


----------



## AJLang

That 6 pound weight loss is great TinTin. Well done


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hooray I've lost two pounds this week





HERE TINTIN said:


> I am joining the party a bit late, but I lost 6 pounds in the last 2 weeks, stuck now though !



Well done Amanda and TinTin! 

That makes the total lost this year

10 stone 4 lbs


----------



## AlisonM

The weight must be coming off me somewhere because my new skirt that I only bought about 2 months ago just fell off! Luckily, I was alone in the kitchen at the time.


----------



## Northerner

Great news Ally!  I've gone the other way lately and now need to lose a bit.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

I didn't even notice this thread until today! Is it too late for me to tell you that as of yesterday ive lost 4 stone?


----------



## runner

Wow , brilliant Fluffy Jo.  'Fraid I haven't been on here for a while because I just keep hovering - can't seem to find the willpower I had last year


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> I didn't even notice this thread until today! Is it too late for me to tell you that as of yesterday ive lost 4 stone?



That's terrific FluffyJo! Well done!  No, it's not too late, that makes the total lost this year

14 stone 4 lbs


----------



## Northerner

I've lost a couple of pounds over the past week 

That makes the total lost this year

14 stone 6 lbs


----------



## AJLang

Woohoo I've lost FOUR pounds this week


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Woohoo I've lost FOUR pounds this week



Well done Amanda! Finally, we can add something to this year's total!

That makes the total lost this year

14 stone 10 lbs


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Woohoo I've lost FOUR pounds this week



Brilliant - nice to see someone succeeding with their plan!  I still haven't lost enough to get back where I was earlier in the year to add to the total yet, but should be soon!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner and Runner Runner I hope that you will be joining me on here soon


----------



## runner

Yes, yes, yes!  I've finally got down below the weight I was in January, by 3lb. 

That makes the total lost this year

14 stone 13 lbs[/QUOTE]


----------



## AJLang

Well done Runner. That's brilliant


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Yes, yes, yes!  I've finally got down below the weight I was in January, by 3lb.



Hurrah! We're on a roll - I have lost two pounds over the past week! 

That makes the total lost this year

15 stone 1 lbs


----------



## runner

Yes!  Thanks Amanda and well done Alan too!


----------



## HelenHanfe

Might I add my 4lbs this week, to the total ?  I've been remiss in not doing this for some time....

HelenHanfe


----------



## HelenHanfe

Another 2lb bites the dust ! 

HelenHanfe


----------



## Northerner

HelenHanfe said:


> Might I add my 4lbs this week, to the total ?  I've been remiss in not doing this for some time....





HelenHanfe said:


> Another 2lb bites the dust !



Brilliant! Well done Helen! 

That makes the total lost this year

15 stone 7 lbs


----------



## runner

Morning all,

Surprised to see I've lost another pound - had a weigh-in after a couple of people at singing said they thought I'd lost weight!

That makes the total lost this year

15 stone 8 lbs


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Surprised to see I've lost another pound - had a weigh-in after a couple of people at singing said they thought I'd lost weight!
> 
> That makes the total lost this year
> 
> 15 stone 8 lbs



Fabulous! Well done


----------



## runner

Thanks Northe!


----------



## lucy123

Was just reading the thread to keep me inspired - have lost over 3 stone this year and plan to lose remaining 3 next year by deciding to run the half marathon.

Well done everyone who has lost this year.

Just out of curiosity - has anyone heard from LeeLee - not heard from her for a while?


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Was just reading the thread to keep me inspired - have lost over 3 stone this year and plan to lose remaining 3 next year by deciding to run the half marathon.
> 
> Well done everyone who has lost this year.
> 
> Just out of curiosity - has anyone heard from LeeLee - not heard from her for a while?



Well done on the 3 stone Lucy, and your challenge for next year! 

I think LeeLee must have just reached a point where she was happy with her control and she has just moved on


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Northerner - that's fair enough.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Lucy & good luck with the run


----------



## runner

Brilliant Lucy hope you feel good   Can we add your 3 stone to the total?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Brilliant Lucy hope you feel good   Can we add your 3 stone to the total?



Ooh yes, I'll do it for her:

That makes the total lost this year

18 stone 8 lbs


----------



## runner

Hi all,

Are we doing a 2015 Weight Loss group - I've lost 2lb!


----------



## Andy HB

runner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Are we doing a 2015 Weight Loss group - I've lost 2lb!



Yes! See new "Total Group Loss 2015" thread.

Andy


----------



## runner

Thanks Andy!


----------

